# How to bill Stelara injection



## Texascoder64 (Jan 14, 2014)

Patient's have their Stelara shipped to our office. They pre-purchase the medication and the patient comes in for the injection administered by our medical assistant. 
Since the medication was already prepurchased it does not seem appropriate to bill the J code - would we bill just for the subcutaneous admin cpt 96372?
Please advise how the physician office bills for these.


Thank you!


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 15, 2014)

Bill just 96372.  (Billing a J code means that you supplied the meds and expect insurance to reimburse you.)


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

